# Trend T4 router



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

If you are looking for a small plunge router now maybe the time to get one ,The T4 is on sale for 80.oo dollars, that's about 20.oo to 30.oo bucks off the going price.

20.oo bucks is 20.oo bucks now days..

Peachtree Woodworking E-Direct Special

==


----------

